# HD Radio/W Factory Stereo



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

they didn't include cruze...that means it's not supported


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes I know this.... That's why I asked if anyone knew of a similar unit that was compatible.....


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Maybe one of these might work? These are Cruze specific parts.

Pac-Audio.com Product Search | iPod Integration for your car and More by Pac-Audio - Connecting you to the future


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> Maybe one of these might work? These are Cruze specific parts.
> 
> Pac-Audio.com Product Search | iPod Integration for your car and More by Pac-Audio - Connecting you to the future



Thanks, I don't think any of those are compatible with hd tuners though. Guess I'll have to wait and see what comes out.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

i believe there was a solution that radio shack is selling in US
this is FM Transmitter but u get to control the iPod with remote control and you see the song name and rest of the tag details on the radio screen using RDS feature


----------

